# All better now



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Was all depressed over loosing the oopsie babies to a pinkicidal mommy mousie, but I have a new litter as of yesterday, off my diluted blue satin tri doe and Adamant. I'm hoping these babies will be a bit bigger than her first litter off my super stud muffin. Seven nice looking pinkies, and the older sisters are so cute doing their jobs as aunties. Pictures in a few days when there's fur to show.

I'm very eager to proceed in breeding blue tris!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm glad things are looking brighter for you and your meeces , Congrats on the new litter!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on the new litter 
Glad things are looking better


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, all. The new babies are still very pink and very skweeky. I will look for signs of markings tonight. I'm also hoping Lacey will do something other than eat and eat and get tubby; I think it may be time to bring in the closer for the next couple of innings. The chemistry just might not be right between her and Lee. I've got another brother who's prettier than Lee, and if that won't work I'll use an entirely new pair.


----------

